# Sad, but awsome news



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, sad, but awesome! What a long, happy life! Play hard at the bridge Devon...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is sad news to get but WOW she lived a long time. Especially from coming from a line of goldens that had Hemangiosarcoma. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Say hi to all of our friends Devon. What a long and wonderful life.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I just love hearing those HUGE numbers. I'm sure she spread a boat load of love over all those years. God speed sweet girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow Devon, what a great life - amazing that she was that old. No matter the age, it's so hard to say goodbye. Godspeed girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about your friend's dog Devon. We never have enough time with our
pets, but Devon's age was just remarkable. RIP sweet girl!
Sending HUGS & KISSES to you and your friend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You chose a great home for her, 18 years is a testament to how well she was cared for. That's truly amazing. I hope you get the opportunity to visit with her mom at some point.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, 18 years old. That is awesome. She must have had a wonderful life. I'm sure all who knew her are devastated by her loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What an amazing life!!! I have a big smile just thinking of all the love she gave and all the lessons she taught. All because of rescue!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RIP Devon

what a grand old age to reach, and how many hearts that she must touched


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a great age, doesn't lessen the hurt though. Sleep softly Devon


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

18, almost 19! Awesome!! Godspeed Devon.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow what a great story. It was fate that you met again. You gave her a second chance and what a second chance she got.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

With so many of our much loved goildens so young it is great to hear of one living so long. she must have had a very good life to have lived that long.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

What an incredible life she must have had!! I am convinced that the prime directive of any golden is to touch the hearts of all the humans they meet. She must be in the top 10!!

RIP, girl!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP sweet Devon. Over 18 years, what a life you must have had, and many people you must have touched.

An unknown poster dog for rescue I would say. I'm glad that after rescuing her you got to find out she had a long happy life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie:

*What an amazing and LONG life Devon had because of you!!*

18 going on 19-UNBELIEVABLE!!!

RIP, SWEET DEVON!!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

18??? Wow! That's a whopping ten years longer than Chloe lived.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow 18 years old, if only we could all be so lucky. RIP sweet Devon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Devon was unique in that she got to be with all but one of my dogs. Courtney was 10 when I fostered Devon as a pup , and was a wonderful nanny dog. Then later on Devon came to several of JOY's birthday parties and many of our rescue reunions. She will be missed by many.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

RIP Devon.... you indeed had a long life. 

As an owner old age Golden that went to the bridge.... their passing is no doubt one of the saddest events in our lives.  

Run Free.... Play hard.


----------

